# Win 8 Update Causing Windows Boot Manager Problem



## EbonyD

Windows did an update and then went to restart and came up with the following:


"Windows Boot Manager has been blocked by the current security policy"

"No Bootable Device, Hit Any Key"

"Boot Option Menu,
1. Windows Boot Manager (ST9500325AS)"

Press enter and end up in a cycle of that. Can't get safe mode to work. 

The day before I installed AVG but it had restarted and was working. 

Packard Bell Notebook Q5WTC


----------



## Macboatmaster

HI Welcome to Tech Support Guy

If you cannot get past that entry you may have a real problem

Is that the full message

Here is how to access recovery and repair options - if you can past that message
Windows Boot Manager is the correct option.
Windows 8 does not boot from the HDD listed as the option but from the file Windows boot manager.
UEFI - the new replacement for BIOS then hands control to the Windows Boot Manager and that then searches for the boot device

HAVE you at any time disabled secure boot that would cause the problem

Please see 
Getting to the boot options menu (automatically) when there is a problem
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/...or-pcs-that-boot-faster-than-ever-before.aspx

and my screenshot - although yours may not look like this of course but it will give you the gneral idea


----------



## Macboatmaster

I have posted separately so that you cannot miss it.

The slight problem we have, as I am sure you have realised is that this is so new, that none of us have really had time to build any real degree of knowledge in respect of the particular OEM computers and the actual presentation of the UEFI User interface screens

Here is an example- it is not yours it is Asus but it will give you the idea of what I said in my last

*Windows UEFI boot sequence detail*

Assuming you have installed Windows 7 X64 on a GPT disk, the following boot sequence happens:

The UEFI firmware of the Asus motherboard will first initialize the hardware
The UEFI boot manager will now load the boot application as pointed by the *Boot Option Priorities*. In case of Windows on GPT disk this should be the Window Boot Manager entry.
The Windows boot manager presents the user with a screen where he/she can select the instance to use and loads the Windows OS loader selected. Note that if there is only one instance of Windows the Windows Boot Manager calls directly the Windows OS Loader without user interaction.
The Windows OS loader loads Windows and gives control to the Kernel
and it will without doubt be the same principle on your computer provided it was pre installed windows 8.
as UEFI does not use MBR partitioning but GPT

Additionally to that unless it is an amazing coicnidence you have also asked for advice on the same problem elsewhere
I am not suggesting for one moment of time, that there is anything wrong in that, but I would echo the advice issued in that other place as well as what I have said

You need to see if you have options for repair your computer on the advanced boot options where you accessed safe mode and then on those options select cmd prompt
you will be in a ram drive with a prompt X:\Sources>
you then need to try a chkdsk on the drive that has windows installed
if at the X prompt you type
C:
and key enter
then 
dir 
and key enter

If windows is not there try 
D:
when you find windows type
go back to that prompt for that drive and type
chkdsk /f

See this
http://www.winhelp.us/index.php/win...indows/repair-your-computer-in-windows-8.html

That all said if it is only a few weeks old, refer it to the supplier


----------



## EbonyD

Hi thanks for getting back to me. This is a new laptop, purchased with windows 8 already installed so I don't have any previous versions or the disks for 8.

I haven't changed any settings to stop secure boot. And yes I have tried asking for assistance on this on another forum but seems fruitless at the moment. If it weren't such a new OS then I doubt I would be having such a problem.


----------



## Macboatmaster

On a computer which has the UEFI (BIOS) system the time allowed to enter advanced boot options is minimal
In fact on a computer with an SSD Solid State drive it is milliseconds
While I look at the specs for yours if I can find them
Immediately it boots hold down shift key and key F8
Try it and see if you can get to advanced boot options

One of the most common steps when troubleshooting a PC is to boot into safe mode. For a long time this has been achieved by pressing the F8 key, this all changes with Windows 8 and its Automatic Repair mode. But what if we want Safe Mode?
You can still have Safe Mode, however, it is buried deep into the recovery options of Windows 8. While just tapping the F8 key as we all know will boot you into automatic recovery mode, you can still manually access the recovery options by pressing the Shift+F8 key combination.
*Booting Into Safe Mode on Windows 8*

The trick is to hold the Shift button and key F8 this will _sometimes_ boot you into the new advanced "recovery mode", where you can choose to see advanced repair options.

I take it you did NOT create the repair disc on receipt of the computer


----------



## Macboatmaster

That Q5WTC is no good to me which one please of the Easy Note
*Packard Bell*. *Q5WTC*. ENTE11HC. A *...* *Q5WTC*. NE56R. B. 53. 23.07. Y. 56%. *Packard Bell*. *Q5WTC*. ENTE11HC. B. 53 *...*
I cannot get a hit on Q5WTC

Referring back to my previous post please see this

In fact, even the widely publicized *SHIFT+F8* option, which supposedly works to force Advanced Startup Options to appear (and ultimately Startup Settings and Safe Mode), only works on very slow computers. The amount of time that Windows 8 looks for _SHIFT+F8_ is so small on most Windows 8 devices and PCs that it borders on impossible to get it to work.

Therefore when you send me the model, OR read the documentation that came with the computer - you should be able to access the recovery partition created on the hard drive by Packard Bell when they loaded the system
However depending on what you have installed since and what options are offered on the recovery all will be lost and it will be as sold

The real answer is and I know it does not help you NOW is that you should immediately have created that repair disc
http://winsupersite.com/article/windows8/windows-8-tip-create-recovery-media-144098

MY ADVICE - is consider carefully your position before attempting recovery from the partition
Personally I would not hesitate to return to supplier OR email support at Packard Bell

I may be able to advice you further when you send me the model details I require.


----------



## EbonyD

Easy Note TE11HC B8304G50Mnks

I tried to make a recovery disk but it wouldn't let me do it on dvd / cd wanted a 16gb usb drive which I didn't have to hand, of which I am now kicking myself for. I have tried many times with all of the F8 button tricks to try to get in to safe mode with no such luck.

When I have changed from UEFI to Legacy BIOS mode it comes up with:
PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-M0F: Exiting Broadcom PXE ROM

I have contacted PB and awaiting their reply.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Not for now, but for if and when you get this working, a more clearer link I think for repair disc on 8 on a CD/DVD
The difference is that the repair disc can not be used to install 8, it is only the repair eg the startup repair, the system restore, the windows memory diagnostic and the cmd prompt
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/2855-system-repair-disc-create-windows-8-a.html

For now - IF YOU can change back to UEFI, then you will see a tab BOOT - more than likely I cannot find the actual layout of the screen on the UEFI on that computer and the Packard Bell site is about as much use as a chocolate fireguard

In the setup go back to UEFI
YOU WILL BE UNLIKELY TO GET A BOOT FROM PRE_INSTALLED WINDOWS 8 on legacy mode
ensure if you have changed anything else that you change it back again
If you have disabled secure boot, that will also change ther settings
renable secure boot
On the boot priority order 
if you have Windows Boot Manager 
that is what Windows 8 will boot from NOT from the hard drive


> on that menu in the UEFI there more options below the Security Boot Parameters and you have to scroll down to see them. The boot order should be there. * Does it have a "Windows Boot Manager" option?* Or does it simply list your drives? *If there is a "Windows Boot Manager" option set that one as default and try booting*.


You may indeed also have your hard drive listed a Seagate that is the ST in your post
your dvd drive will probably be listed twice one of which will have UEFI prefixing it

The difficulty I am having as I hope you will appreciate is that this is all so relatively new that I have not had the opportunity to learn the presentation of the UEFI screens on any particular UEFI

Without getting too technical this should explain to you why it is windows boot manager that is the boot entry and not the hard drive as it was in BIOS


> EFI System partition is filled with the Windows Boot manager (bootmgfw.efi) , boot configuration data files, language support files and boot registry hive (BCD file_ )
> 
> so on Windows 8 UEFI the entry windows boot manager, is actually seeking the file bootmgfw.efi
> 
> NOW what that actual message you have, in your opening post, has been caused by - I do NOT KNOW WITH CERTAINTY.
> HOWEVER what I do know is that in your post 7 PXE is an attempt to boot to a network device.
> 
> *Finally good luck with PB - please DO let us know the information could be very valuable to many.*


----------



## Macboatmaster

EbonyD



> I have contacted PB and awaiting their reply


Wondered how you went on


----------

